# Interest in carbon fiber parts?



## Never-Enough (May 11, 2012)

A good friend of mine owns a carbon fiber (Real carbon fiber) business (G3 Composites LLC). He & I have been friends for over 10 years.

We're both enthusiasts as well, of course. All supplies are sourced from the USA & all work is done in the USA (He is based in FL)

I am posting to gauge interest on what folks may want.

I'd be happy to become a vendor if there was enough interest.

I just sent him several pieces from my Corvette that I should have soon. Can't wait to get them back. 

Here is a link to some of the work he has done: 
Pictures by g3Composites - Photobucket

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## nerddason (Apr 29, 2012)

Wow it looks like the quality it there. What I would like to know is what would something like that Camaro (pictured) radiator cover cost? Is all this just one-off custom work?


----------



## Never-Enough (May 11, 2012)

Front splitters & rear bumper insert for a CTS-V we just did:


----------

